
Show HN: Blendful–Crowdfunding for Pesticide Testing on Your Favorite Foods - nikkwong
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blendful.com<p>Hi everyone. I&#x27;m a technical founder who&#x27;s built a MVP of a crowdfunding product intended to fund spectroanalysis testing on popular foods for contaminants, pesticides, herbicides, etc.<p>Right now food products are a sort of black box, and consumers don&#x27;t really know what they&#x27;re getting. I&#x27;m looking to elucidate those details.<p>Warmly looking for feedback and&#x2F;or ideas if you find this useful. Also would be interested in partnerships&#x2F;cofounders (biz dev&#x2F;marketing help especially).<p>Thanks so much for reading!
======
KloudTrader
The word that you want to Google: Valisure.

Enjoy :) It's a lot easier to e.g. fundraise when you can demonstrate prior
art and business models.

Might want to collaborate with some yoga places or Whole Foods-style hipster
supermarkets. The "detox" crowd loves this sort of thing. (I will admit that
the science of many hipster beliefs are not the most reliable but the market
is definitely there) If you can successfully market to the Peloton/wannabe-
health-conscious-middle-class homemaker crowd, I smell an unicorn in the
making.

Another market is for people with allergies/autoimmune problems. It ranges
from high tolerance conditions like e.g. mild enczema all the way to scorched-
earth-intolerance where a single particle can trigger an allergy attack. This
sort of crowd often have to watch what they eat and it can get troublesome if
the food is not labeled properly.

If you want to discuss more, email's in profile.

~~~
nikkwong
Hey, this comment really made my day; it never fails to impress me how the
goodwill of a stranger can seriously brighten up one's mood. Thank you. It's
interesting to see Valisure succeed in a parallel manner.

I think I can figure out the product if I can build a small base of users.
Have had some email submissions, so we'll see how far I can take it. Of
course, building the initial users will be the most challenging.

Thank you so much!

------
mrieck
If this doesn't work I suggest pivoting to nutritional supplements.

There is a lot of uncertainty on the quality of products in that market.

~~~
nikkwong
Thank you! I'm thinking about including that as well.

